# layout planning



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I recently was looking using google I found a layout that I'd like to build myself and I wanted to know what software do you all use when it comes to drawing up a layout to get an idea of what track its going to take, the grade and how to wire it. I have the program that Atlas puts out for free but I was wondering what else is there that I can use?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

anyrail. trial.


----------



## lanceh5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have used several RR layout programs and Anyrail is good. I use a Mac with VMWare Fusion and Anyrail works very well. I am working on a Christmas layout.


----------

